# Emerald green thing



## sctreasures (May 30, 2008)

This is something we found.  It's very heavy, very old looking, and really neat. On the bottom it is embossed - CHLORIDE ACCUMULATOR   THE E.S.B. CO. First one of these I have seen. Kinda looks like a minature bird feeder


----------



## sctreasures (May 30, 2008)

Here's the photos.


----------



## Brains (May 30, 2008)

wow! thats an old battery rest insulator, cant tell what cd it is as i dont know my attery insulators allt hat well but i know for certain it's  a battery rest insulator. God job findin that one, it's  a goodie.  Should you run out of room for it in your collection, i'de be happy to add it to my own. Where did you find it in? Thres probably more near by wherever you got it.


----------



## Mattkoz (Jun 1, 2008)

You got a pretty good one there, book lists it as a CD 31, its worth around 75-100 dollars. I would definatly look for more there.


----------



## SergioWilkins (Jun 1, 2008)

Actually, I think the colour of your piece is considered "7-up green" by the look of the pictures. How does it compare to a 7up bottle?
  Still, that only lowers the price $25. You've got yourself a $50-75 battery rest!


----------

